# Salsa Casseroll



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I built a Casseroll over the weekend.... I wanted to go with a retro theme so I used Soma Sparrow bars and 38c tires.... I did a ride report over in Commuting and Touring but I thought I'd post a few pictures here since it's a single speed.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice! I love the honey.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

I like the retro look. Me like Brook saddle, tool bag, and leather wrap (expensive huh?). The color coordination is nice.


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh! That's the one snatched out from under me. Well, it went to a great home. Looks fantastic; the retro theme works so well with that paint. Bravo.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Most excellent!


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Came out real nice. Why no fenders?

After yesterday I'm doing a little overhaul on my winter bike too.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I still might add the fenders but honestly there is too much leather to use this as a rain bike.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Very hawt!


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice! BTW that's the Honey color right? cause I'm looking for one for my bike and the pics I see of the honey brooks saddles almost look like a tan color.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yep, that's honey... The saddles start out a little lighter and get darker as they age


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks good Dave. Thought about flipping the bars over for a more upright ride? They have the scorcher look in the position you have them but just curious if they are comfortable the other way around.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That bike makes me nostaligic for an age that I was never a part of. Very stylish.


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

that bike came out really well!

the only minor thing that I see overlooked is the tire's labels aren't lined up w/ the valves....
kind of a minor thing, but noticeable when everything else looks perfect


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Are those some of the IRO house wheels?


----------



## rubenxaus (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh my word those fat tyres


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

that would make a fine looking cross bike with some drops on it (which would work well as you've said you prefer the drops anyway). 

in any case, it's a real beaut!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Are those some of the IRO house wheels?


Yep. those are the house IRO wheels


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Yep, that's honey... The saddles start out a little lighter and get darker as they age


So with the color of the bike, is this a play on "honey mustard" or just a coincidence?


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey Dave,
As usual, an awesome build. Considering doing something similar after finding the sale on Jenson, but the sizes they have are only 45 and 47. They say the 47 fits like a 50. I currently have a 52 Langster. I am 5-7. I don't remember how tall you are, but what size are you riding there? Based on your experience, would that 47 be too small for me?


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Gotta know, for Dave*

First of all, congrats again on yet another bike for the rest of us to drool over. The rest of us lost out on the killer deal (56 to 57 cm riders, darn it), you were truly lucky. What I want to know, is there a Mrs. Hickey and if so does she ride with you and go along with your passion (obsession?) ?. This time around I was blessed with a woman who rides with me (easy rides, but rides none the less). And yes, she's ok with my "hobby". What's your story, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Ha. Good question... My wife doesn't ride. My wife understands that it's important to me and is accepting most of the time...I'm blessed to make a good living and I don't drink, smoke, etc....so this is my vice....

I sell almost as much as a buy so it's not as expensive as it appears....

24601-Mine is a 49... I'm 5'7" too. I could probably have it on either a 47 or 49.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Thanx Dave*

Great to hear your wife is supportive. Your bikes make us drool. I look forward to your next project. I'm still jealous of your Casseroll, there's definitely one in my immeadiate future.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice bike.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*nice*

I've always dug your bikes Dave, very, very well done. 
I loved the panasonic too. :thumbsup:


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

Dave, what size it that? You and I seem to run the same size from what I've seen.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's what Salsa calls a 49cm(fits like a 52cm)....


----------



## drbbt (Jul 18, 2007)

*Gorgeous!*

I am glad to see that Salsa is continuing to build beautiful steel bikes. I was a little concerned when they first started with the Scandium bikes that their steel bikes would disappear. Glad I was wrong. The bike is gorgeous and the tensioners on the dropouts are very nice touch also. Congrats on this (new) classic!:aureola:


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Dave, what is the standover height on the Salsa? I am trying to decide between a 51 and a 53. I think that the 53 is a little tall for me, and the 51 tt is just a tad shorter than my road bike.


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

If you go to either the Jenson site or the Salsa site they have all the specs listed, including standover.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Handle bars*

Dave, how are the handle bars working out for you? In some of your previous posts you mention preferring traditional rams-horn bars (roadbike bars) for long rides. How is everything working out? Again, great looking bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Thommy.. The longest I've ridden this bike is about 40 miles and the bars have been fine..I'd still prefer drops but the sparrow bars work OK


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

Awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Yep. those are the house IRO wheels


Dave, you must like the IRO house wheels to include them in this build. Why do you like them? I'm considering them for a build; want your opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

fougasg said:


> Dave, you must like the IRO house wheels to include them in this build. Why do you like them? I'm considering them for a build; want your opinion.
> 
> Thanks!



The IRO hubs are re-badged Formula hubs...They are pretty much bullet proof hubs...

The silver rims are unlabeled Velocity Fusion rims(according to Tony to IRO). I'm using these rims laced to Dura Ace hubs on my custom single speed too...

I've had zero problems with these wheels...Tony at IRO sells a great product....


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

Dave,
Sorry to drag up an old post, but how did you get the road levers to fit on that bar? I thought the Soma Sparrow bar only accepted mtb brake levers.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

barbedwire said:


> Dave,
> Sorry to drag up an old post, but how did you get the road levers to fit on that bar? I thought the Soma Sparrow bar only accepted mtb brake levers.


The clamp fit fine.... since sparrow bars are smaller diameter than road bars, the clamp slides on and tightens down with no problems.... The levers are Tetkro/Cane Creek levers....no slipping levers....


----------

